# BRANDIS SLIPPERS



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

HI everyone, had many request for the pattern to these slippers. They were my own creation so hopefully the these two pages of instructions will be helpful. If there is any problems, please let me know and I will try to help. This is the first time I have written up a pattern of my own to share with others so lets keep our fingers crossed


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

Lets hope this works as a PDF file, new to this too!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

It worked great...thanks for the PDF...just darling slippers....ty ty ty ...


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

Camilla,

Thanks for letting me know. Hey learning many new things since I joined this forum.. It's great ! 

It feels good to be able to finally give back. I'm trying hard to make more time to be on the site and actually in front of the computer, might be signed in, but that doesn't mean I"m home either, for I forget to sign out.

Have been crocheting for many years, but just learned how to knit last winter via U-Tube.. Really liking it too. 

Hope these turn out for you
Doris


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

it downloaded for me, thanks for the pattern!!


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

My pleasure! Enjoy !!!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

These are just precious! Now I need to improve my crocheting skills. I'm a knitter.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you-worked well for me too...


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern : your instructions were very clear.


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

That is very nice of you to share your talent. These are very sweet, I almost wish I could crochet. 
Gudrun


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

wannabegranny said:


> HI everyone, had many request for the pattern to these slippers. They were my own creation so hopefully the these two pages of instructions will be helpful. If there is any problems, please let me know and I will try to help. This is the first time I have written up a pattern of my own to share with others so lets keep our fingers crossed


Hi wannabegranny: Two questions: - 1. Is it okay with you if I share this pattern with the charity group that I belong to - we knit and crochet scarves, slippers, hats, sweaters, ghans, baby things for different charities here in Australia? 2. Can you tell me how long the slipper is? You say American size 8, but not sure what size Australian that is. Thanks for the pattern. Lots of crafty hugs Essie from oz


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh those are very nice. :-D


----------



## ladyliz1112 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. Very cute slippers.


----------



## Sheeplady (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you for your pattern. I'm going to try and make them a little larger and use my wool yarn, then felt them. Thany you again.


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

Excellent, please let me know how they turn out


----------



## peggysue1957 (Mar 5, 2011)

They are so cute I only wish I could figure out to make them about a child's size 2 or 3 I have tiny feet.


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

It downloaded fine for me also Thank you for pattern.


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

Peggysue, I will try to help since your feet are available to you LOL I will pm with steps if you wish, let me know, Doris


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you !! They are DARLING !!


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you, for being so generous with your time and talents ! The pattern is much appreciated !!


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

works great, cute as Dickens! 


wannabegranny said:


> Lets hope this works as a PDF file, new to this too!


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Got it. Thanks for taking the time to do this. Very cute pattern.


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

The PDF worked. Downloaded it to my iBooks, where I have all my PDF patterns. My sister and I were looking at these slippers last night and she said I had to get the pattern and make them. So I will! So glad it is a crochet pattern! Thank you so much.


----------



## tatter (Apr 10, 2011)

These are so cute! Thank you.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern. I saw these the past week when you showed with your other project and really liked them. Want to make them for my GD. Thanks for the PDF file as I am out of printer ink, which is probably a good thing as have been printing out way to many patterns from here. This way I can finish my other WIPs before I get to these. Thank you so much again for all your hard work and for being kind enough to share.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

These are really cute. I am a knitter, have crocheted some and I hope these are easy enough for me to do. Thank you so much for the pattern.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You are most welcome Doris.

You are giving so much sharing this pattern because it is so appreciated..

IF you or anyone would happen to know how to increase it to fit a ladies 7-8 foot to be felted..that would be awesome..

Believe me ...you are alreay addicted to the forum...and you will find it will consume so much time lol..
But I just love it here for all the wonderful people that are here..
Keep on knitting and if you have questions ..you can always come here for help too..

Hugs and God Bless your giving heart,

Camilla

BTW...IF you want to respond to ONE person in particular....below the post click "QUOTE REPLY"...that will answer just that one but we all can also read it...
Hope that helps a bit.



wannabegranny said:


> Camilla,
> 
> Thanks for letting me know. Hey learning many new things since I joined this forum.. It's great !
> 
> ...


----------



## madhatterhoho (Oct 25, 2011)

Just 5 rnds? Thats it ? Am I missing something?
Thnx


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

That is just the toe - download both PDF's, the rest of the instructions are on page 2

A


madhatterhoho said:


> Just 5 rnds? Thats it ? Am I missing something?
> Thnx


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Let me add my thanks to everyone else's, they are so cute. Living in the wet NW everyone takes off their shoes when they come in the house, it would be lovely to have a collection of these for guests to put on!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

yarnawhile said:


> Let me add my thanks to everyone else's, they are so cute. Living in the wet NW everyone takes off their shoes when they come in the house, it would be lovely to have a collection of these for guests to put on!


What a great idea! Wouldn't really work in Texas, except maybe a very cold winter day. And those are few and far between!


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

Having trouble downloading the second download. Had no problem with the first. Is anyone else having a problem with the second? Maybe I will try my laptop instead of this iPad. Just love these slippers!


----------



## snowbird29 (Mar 18, 2012)

than yoy so much for pattern..will start a pair tonight..you are wonderful..


----------



## Sheeplady (Jan 3, 2012)

I just came home from a new craft supply store near where I live. It was awesome but that's another whole other post. While I was there I picked up a bottle of puffy paint to use on the soles of the slippers. Putting small dots of paint on the soles keeps one from sliding across the kitchen or bathroom floor like Bambi on ice !!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hmmmm....Now I had NO problem downloading 1st page and [email protected] forgot to DL the 2nd download page...
Geez...I can be such a dorkus...

NOW ..question ...page 1 ends in ROW 5 OK SO FAR

THEN page 2 begins with ROW 13....Am I missing something here???
Are 7 rows ...6 thru 12 missing???

Help someone lol


----------



## maude (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi, I only got the first page of the instructions. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

Actually on page 1 it should read

R5-12 meaning row 5 thru row 12

Then of course page two then would work with starting with row 13

Does that help?


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

Hi maude,

If you look under the page with the photo, I added two PDF files in the next post. You will need to print both of course.

SO sorry new at this and will do better next time I promise



maude said:


> Hi, I only got the first page of the instructions. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Ah...I think....it is right listing rows 1-5...

Then row 5 reads:
DO ROW 5-12 meaning repeat row 5...7 times?

Sorry to be such a pain..but my brain needs to understand it hon.



wannabegranny said:


> Actually on page 1 it should read
> 
> R5-12 meaning row 5 thru row 12
> 
> ...


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Ah...I think....it is right listing rows 1-5...
> 
> Then row 5 reads:
> DO ROW 5-12 meaning repeat row 5...7 times?
> ...


YES you are right ! Never a pain, we are all learning from one another and you would think I have read enough patterns that I should have known, maybe next time?


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

NO no ..you did an amazing job..
I am so proud of you for all your hard work

Whew ..thought I was going bonkers hehe

Thank you again my friend.



wannabegranny said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Ah...I think....it is right listing rows 1-5...
> ...


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern,they are cute


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't crochet but would love to make those slippers. What wonderful gifts!


----------



## Mainiac (Aug 19, 2011)

I also didn't get the second page. I got a notice saying insufficient data for an image. Got the first page easily. I would love to make these. They are adorable.


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

LETS see if this will come through for you !!
This is for PAGE 2



Mainiac said:


> I also didn't get the second page. I got a notice saying insufficient data for an image. Got the first page easily. I would love to make these. They are adorable.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You may need to reboot...clean your cache and such.

When I reboot I unplug everything and because I use a Notebook computer ..I even take out battery.



Mainiac said:


> I also didn't get the second page. I got a notice saying insufficient data for an image. Got the first page easily. I would love to make these. They are adorable.


----------



## Mainiac (Aug 19, 2011)

This one came through just fine. Thank you so much. I will be making many of them. Whenever I make something for a grand daughter, I have 5 more saying "where's mine?" Then their mothers say "I want one too!"


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

I know the feeling, have daughters and neighbors too that are asking for a couple each.. Hmmm Christmas?????


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing your slipper and hard work!


----------



## madhatterhoho (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you so much ! Shows how dense I am. I saw the 2 DL, but, thought; she just made a mistake !! DUH..
again, thanks
they are very cute


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

It worked for me thank you for sharing and maybe you can give us a lesson on how to post in PDF
Best wishes


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern I'm going to try them.


----------



## aihanako (Apr 6, 2012)

awww these are so darn cute!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------

